# Depression and Accountability



## Michael (Sep 16, 2011)

How does depression affect Christian accountability? How should the situation be approached from both sides [from the one suffering from depression and from the one providing support and counsel to the depressed person]?

When I say depression I don't mean circumstantial or situational depression. I mean physiological depression.

Can anyone recommend solid, biblical reading material that deals specifically with this topic?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 16, 2011)

Michael, CCEF has a lot of great resources on depression. One article that I believe relates to your question is written by Mike Emlet. It's slightly technical and I hope you find it helpful. Here is the page for downloading the pdf.

Hunt around on their site and I think you'll find some rich stuff.


----------



## Michael (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Bob. That was a very insightful piece.


----------

